# Polli cumple titantos.



## Vampiro

Querida Mafaldita:
Aunque últimamente se te ve poco por el foro, todos tus amigos te recordamos y extrañamos.
Un poco tarde... pero no quise dejar de enviarte este gran abrazo de cumpleaños.
Sigue siendo tan linda persona como siempre.
Y cuidate mucho.

*¡¡¡Japi birdei tuyú!!*
_


----------



## bibliolept

Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Polli!! *


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas felicidades Pau!​ 
Hoy y siempre espero que seas muy feliz, que tu vida siempre te regale motivos para estar contenta y que te esperen miles de sorpresas maravillosas.

Con suerte y el famoso Edward te manda un regalito . Aunque el actor no le llega al personaje de los libros jajajaja, pero una hermosa chica merece ser felicitada por él.​ 
Muchos abrazotes,
Tampi​


----------



## romarsan

*Feliz cumple Pau *​ 
*abrazos*​ 
*Ro*​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Me uno a Vampiro, Bibliolept, Rayines, Tampiqueña, Romarsán y toda la población del mundo mundial para cantar

Forshis acholi gufelou
Forshis acholi guleou, 
---
en sou on


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Polli. Me uno al coro de los demás, japi berdey.

Un abrazo.

Ant

(por cierto Tampi, quien es el pollo ese de la foto )


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Polli, nuestra Mafaldita

Aunque no coincidamos en el foro últimemente, no quería dejar pasar tu cumple sin felicitarte. Así que....


*Feliz Cumpleaños, Mafaldita*


----------



## UVA-Q

Polli!!!! Tarde, tarde, pero me uno al coro... Espero hayas tenido un día lleno de apapachos!!!!!!
¡Que tu vida siga llena de bendiciones!
Abrazos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Antpax said:


> (por cierto Tampi, quien es el pollo ese de la foto )


 
Antie, "el pollo" es el protagonista de Twilight, una serie de novelas de vampiros adolescentes  (mi sobrinita me las recomendó ).

Abrazotes


----------



## Antpax

Tampiqueña said:


> Antie, "el pollo" es el protagonista de Twilight, una serie de novelas de vampiros adolescentes  (mi sobrinita me las recomendó ).
> 
> Abrazotes


 
Hola Tampi:

Bueno es saberlo. 

Abrazos

Antie


----------



## polli

*MIL GRACIAS !!!!! *
*a todos: Tampi (vos siempre bien acompañada), Ale, bibliolept, Inés, Uvita, Ro, Manuel, Ant por los buenos deseos, los besos, abrazos, apapachos, japi berdei*
*Y en especial a Vampiro por abrir el hilo y por no preguntar la edad...*
*Es muy lindo compartir el cumple con amigos como ustedes.*
*Besos y abrazos para todos.*

*Paula*


----------



## fsabroso

_Hola Paula:

Nunca es tarde para saludar a una amiga, así que aquí me presento para desearte que sigas disfrutando de tu cumpleaños , y es cierto lo que dice Vampiro, te has hecho extrañar, sobretodo en el foro médico, donde tu colaboración es muy apreciada._

_*Con mucho cariño* _
_*Feliz Cumpleaños*_​


----------



## Tezzaluna

Polli,

Me uno tarde (como siempre) a las fiestas, but I arrive with the best wishes and hopes for you...for a happy day, a happy year and a happy life.

Happy Birthday, Mafaldita.

Un abrazo fuerte,

TezzaLuna


----------



## polli

* Muchíiiiiiiiiiiisimas gracias fsabroso y Tezza!!!*
*No es tarde para recibir buenos deseos de los amigos.*
*Y ya nos veremos por el foro médico, siempre que puedo me doy una vueltita por ahi.*

*Besos*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Polli!

Aunque tarde, ¡Un fuerte abrazo!

Erasmo.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Hola Poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!*​ 
Mil disculpas por llegar tarde a la "festichuola".
Espero que hayas pasado un* cumple muy feliz* y te mando un abrazo muy grande con todo cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## polli

*Muchas gracias Erasmo!*
*y muchas gracias Ferniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!*
*Abrazos para los dos.*


----------



## krolaina

Esta vez sí que me he pasado tres pueblos! Perdón... espero que la fiesta haya estado bien...pero mira, así continua!
Un beso muy grande! Y muchas felicidades atrasadíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiismas!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Un poco tarde, pero : ¡Muchas felicidades!
Un beso 
Silvia


----------



## polli

*Krolaina y Silvia*
*Muchas gracias, chicas!!! *
*mejor que vengan más tarde, así sigo festejando...*
*besos!*


----------

